# Future Barrel Racer



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

Post-Rodeo



















A Video of her running.





Random Pictures From A Barrel Race.



















Just Watching.


----------



## filly20 (Jul 9, 2012)

They are such a CUTE pair! I used to have a gelding that was born here that I wanted to start barrel racing with, but I didn't have the guts and he was too much for me so I sold him. 
This is him








I did not ride him with that blanket, I just used it for pictures since I didn't have his other blanket.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

That little girl on that little horse is ADORABLE!


----------



## BubblesBlue (Jun 29, 2010)

Hello fellow Montanan! You might be finding me at those barrel races around Butte because I'm going to start rodeoing down there. I hope you will take my pictures!


----------



## GoldSahara (May 4, 2010)

Squeeeee! She is adorable! That little girl is going to be one tuff competitor when she's all grown up.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

OMG! So stinking cute! Shes just a doll. And that mini! I just wanna squeeze them!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirlup24 (Dec 11, 2011)

Gorgeous pictures! and holy wow that lil girl on her mini has got to be the cutest thing I have seen in a long time! My 4yr old daughter watched the video with me and said she wants to be like that girl


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Great looking pics as always!!! That little girl is adorable!!!


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

What great pictures! And I'm guilty of awing throughout the whole video.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

holy cow! they could kill with their cuteness! the barrel is taller than both of them combined! what cuties


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

Thank you.

She is a cute little girl! She LOVES to barrel race and LOVES her mini "Emmy"!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

OMG! How stinkin' cute! I'm also guilty of awwwwing through the whole video. What a fantastic little rider too  Her mom should be proud.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

What a nice honest little pony!


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

HorsePoornBigSky said:


>


 
This picture SCREAMS confidence. She's got quite the future ahead of her. I wish her luck.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

how cute! Yes^^ she does have a future you can tell that mini can run lol


----------

